# '14 CTD retimmed but won't fire



## JJMiller (Jul 4, 2019)

I realize it might sound strange to have replaced the high pressure fuel pump but I cracked the common fuel rail and realized there was little/no pressure. I thought the pressure regulator on the hpfp was bad and could not find one to purchase unless you bought it with a pump


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

No clue on how to help with your problem (sorry)...perhaps a Moderator can move this thread over to the Gen 1 Diesel Forum to improve chances for a knowledgeable response.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If the belt broke, it likely jammed the valves into the pistons - it's an interference engine.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As above.....likely a bunch of bent valves.

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As stated above, if the timing belt breaks on these engines, the valves will strike the pistons causing damage. 

Do not turn it over any more if this is the case as it could cause further damage, even if re-timed.

You will have to remove the head to see what state everything is in, but it will likely need new pistons and valves at the minimum.


----------



## JJMiller (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for the knowledgeable advice guys. I was really wondering if it was an interference engine or not. Well what would be a good next move guys?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

JJMiller said:


> Thanks for the knowledgeable advice guys. I was really wondering if it was an interference engine or not. Well what would be a good next move guys?


Going to have to pull the head off and see what damage you are dealing with.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 5, 2016)

TDCruze said:


> Going to have to pull the head off and see what damage you are dealing with.





JJMiller said:


> I purchased a non-running Cruze turbo diesel from a guy who had the accessory belt break and stall his engine. He replaced the belts, water pump, pulleys, and timed the engine but it wouldn't start. When I got it I fully-charged the battery, cleaned the Egr valve and retimmed the engine with the proper method. It still wouldn't run so I replaced the fuel filter and the hpfp. Still no luck. Where to go next?


To help fellow members out could you tell us how many miles are on the car. There’s been a lot of discussion on how long the timing belt will last, this may be helpful for those debating to change at 100,000 miles or push further.


----------



## JJMiller (Jul 4, 2019)

Absolutely. The excesery belt failed at 122,517 miles exactly. I never saw what shape the sepintin belt was in but it was originall as well. It seems to me sort of optimistic to think that little belt would last that long.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If timing belts on these are breaking at 120k miles that is ridiculous. I know the servicing is every 100k on them but that is cutting it awfully close engineering wise IMO.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> If timing belts on these are breaking at 120k miles that is ridiculous. I know the servicing is every 100k on them but that is cutting it awfully close engineering wise IMO.


That's pretty typical for most cars with extended timing belt intervals. The maintenance intervals are already stretched out as long as safely possible without tons of warranty claims.

It was pretty typical for Volvos, as well as VW's 2.slow gasoline engines, to toss the belts, if ignored, shortly after their 100k intervals, either from shredded/deteriorated belts or failed tensioners.

These cars even TELL YOU to change the timing belt when it's due.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> If timing belts on these are breaking at 120k miles that is ridiculous. I know the servicing is every 100k on them but that is cutting it awfully close engineering wise IMO.


20% is not close

at all


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> 20% is not close
> 
> at all


Guess I'm going to have to do mine sooner than expected. I was hoping to hold out until around 140k (this winter) but I guess I'll have to do is now (115k). I just heard several guys here say they got closer to 140-150k before doing it.

Just to clarify, when manually rotating the motor on the crank bolt, it's clockwise while looking towards the belt, correct?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Guess I'm going to have to do mine sooner than expected. I was hoping to hold out until around 140k (this winter) but I guess I'll have to do is now (115k). I just heard several guys here say they got closer to 140-150k before doing it.
> 
> Just to clarify, when manually rotating the motor on the crank bolt, it's clockwise while looking towards the belt, correct?



doing timing belt in a couple days (98,000 miles)....off top of my head couldnt tell you what direction....one of the many videos/written tutorials ive saved im sure mention it...

all else fails, note the direction of the impeller in the water pump--thatll tell ya your direction


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> doing timing belt in a couple days (98,000 miles)....off top of my head couldnt tell you what direction....one of the many videos/written tutorials ive saved im sure mention it...
> 
> all else fails, note the direction of the impeller in the water pump--thatll tell ya your direction


In Australia the 2009-2011 Cruze diesel had a single cam 4V engine and the belt was meant to be changed every 100,000km, 60K miles. From late 2011 on a new engine was used with duel cams and VVT. The cams on this engine are chain driven. Both are 2.0L Turbo diesel and very different from each other, but 100K miles seems like a lot on the original belt.


----------

